# Water retention



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone tried nat sulph tissue salts for elimination excess water? I have to get up during the night to pee a lot especially since starting zoloft and I'm nearly finished a bottle of the homeopathic and I'm still getting up if I don't take a sleeping tablet. 
Is there anything else that can help? I don't mind during the day the water retention, it's just at night when I want to sleep.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

What is nat sulph tissue salts? Regular table salt should make you retain more fluid. Or are you drinking too much fluid in the evening? Are you getting dehydrated at all? I always figured fluid retention to basically be a question of how much water vs how much salt a person consumes.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

The tissue salts are homeopathics (chewable white chalky tablets) and the lady who said it's okay to take for water elimination said table salt and soy sauce is not the way to go. She said stop taking the tablets before 5pm and it should help. I drink a lot of fluids but stop drinking much by about 3pm so I don't know. When these are finished I'm not buying any more.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

most of the time water retention is due to dehydration (eliminating problems that cause edema or diabetes) You body thinks there is a shortage of water so it conserves more water. So, drink more water! Aim for a glass per hour.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

opiates cause water retention to me. It takes forever to try and pee.


----------

